

Show HN: Go based Amazon S3 CLI - y4m4b4
http://blog.minio.io/2015/08/26/go-based-amazon-s3-cli/

======
goldenkey
"Amazon S3 API is the industry standard for Cloud Storage." Uhh...no. One
companies API is not the standard. Nice try.

